# My crazy but sometimes boring journal



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay so I guess this is my journal... nothing too exciting but you are welcome to read it anyways. There will be two sections: Section one is the horse section and section two is the rest of my life section. 

So I will start off by introducing me and my horses. I am Megan, I am fourteen, and in the ninth grade. I want to grow up to be a veterinarian then become president. Aha who knows, it could happen! My main focus is my baby Dozer, he is an 18hh PMU and he is right around six years old. He tests me every so often but I put him in his place. My other baby is Bart, he is a 12hh grade pony and he is almost 19. He is super sweet but my Dad constantly threatens me with the idea of selling him. He has never gone through with it but if he did I have a plan...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
November 29

'Horse life'

Melissa and I made a deal. If I call any bookstore whenever she wants she must ride Bart everyday for at least twenty minuetes then groom him for at least ten. I made this deal in hopes that my Dad will stop threatening to sell him and that Bart will be ridden more often. We both rode today and we didnt do much. Melissa had fun trotting around the arena then walking around the outside of it and watching the horses go crazy trying to figure out what Bart is. Dozer was not enjoying the wind. At all. We have white string, I guess you could call it, and it surronds our yard. Well some part have broken over time and there was one peice that was long and almost came into the arena, Dozer was not liking it at all. I think we sat there staring at it for at least five minutes before he calmed down. Hopefully the weather will be better tomorrow so we can actually work...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

'Other life'

Well,, I am very glad to report that Travis has left me alone and not texted me for four days! Yay! I think he finally got the message that I dont like him as anything more than a friend. I have been thinking about texting Cody just to talk to someone but I decided against it because he has been avoiding me ever since his brother let it out f the bag that he liked me... I talked to Tyler today on facebook, he is still a total loser that doesnt understand the outcome of drugs but whenever I try to help he takes it for a while then says he has to go.. Whatever. Today has been a pretty relaxed, I took a nap for the first time in forever. Too bad there is school tomorrow...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

'Horse Life'

Well, Melissa held true to her end of the deal so far... We didn't ride very long because it was getting dark but I think there was progress made. We rode around the arena a bit then went outside. Everything was going good until Dozer noticed we were passing his stall... that was when he jumped and then started trotting. I know its not big but I got off, took him in the arena, and lunged him a while. After he was tired and acting better I took him outside on lead and walked him to his stall. We took one step at a time and if he stepped more than once he would back up three. It was very effective!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

'Other Life'

We got our house! I'll explain, see, we built a house last year or so and my parents have been struggling to pay $6000 every month along with all our other expenses with out stress so a few months back they stopped paying, I would have, and we thought we were going to get foreclosed on... Guess what! The bank is filled with dumb people who don't look too far into their work. They took one look at the front house on our property and placed the house for sale for a little over $121k! The little house was built back in '52 and it truly is little and worth a lot less than $121k but it doesn't matter! We got the house! Yay! Later today, we went to a pizza party and my sister and I snuck out and went to pay less. I got new shoes and so did she, I have to remember she owes me $32...
Well got to go dry my hair...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

'Horse Life'

Did not do any horse-y things today.. I feel bad because Dozer needed work. Last night around ten thirty my Dad went out to lock the cat in the garage(its so she wont get eaten) and he noticed Dozer running all over our backyard! Dad poked his head in and yelled for me to come so I got out of bed and by the time I was walking up he was already leading Dozer up to his stall. Guess he didn't need me there after all...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

'Other Life'

Got in trouble for being bratty ... blah. My Dad told me he got us gift cards for Christmas... again. I was so mad and if he is actually telling the truth... oh I won't even go there. I want a dog from the pound for Christmas and he knows that. If I get gift cards like last year I won't ever let him buy me Christmas presents again. Its dumb because he gets us Wal-Mart and Target gift cards then just lets them lay useless because he never takes us shopping. Ugh... dads.


----------

